# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Cultural PAGINAS: 13 de Alberto de Figueiredo

## Iván Manso

Este *miércoles día 16 de febrero a las 19h*, en el Cultural Páginas tendremos al gran Alberto de Figueiredo enseñando su sabiduría acerca de algo que domina, la magia de escenario. Y aprenderemos cómo potenciar el efecto mágico, construcción de los efectos, cómo tratar a un espectador en el escenario, se verán videos, debate, etc. 

  La entrada es libre, aunque el aforo es limitado. 

  Reservas previas: 915 411 611 (*Indispensable confirmar asistencia*)

*Aforo completado* (pero nunca va mal llamar por si alguien falla y no puede ir)


Yo no me lo pierdo

----------

